# Comparing 1 + 3 Archetypes (135, 136 and 137)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 135, 136 and 137 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having ONE and THREE fixes (135, 136 and 137) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Anger and Deceit merge into a action-oriented individual with strong work-ethics. People with this combination are very eager to show-off their skills in a controlled and efficient way. They often able to get things done fast and nicely, giving them lots of credibility and ability to stack up responsibilities;

• Double competency stance ; the need to detach from emotions and keep an objective eye to solve a problem is enhanced;

• Sharp, competent and efficient energy;

• Mostly a masculine and rigid energy;

• The conscience-driven, moralistic ONE is at odds with the image-seeking, result-oriented THREE;

• There is a real conflict with the ONE's need to remain attached to its moral compass and doing the right thing and the THREE's need to always show a pleasing and successful persona;

• Most likely combination to be workaholic and always doing something worthwile of their time;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Inherent Strengths*

• 135s are extremely good at accuracy and absorbing massive quantity of technical details, making them versatile and effective in rigorous and brainy work;

• 136s' strength lies in their work ethic and their capacity to withstand considerable amout of workload. They are the most responisible tritype;

• 137s are very good at improving and envisioning new ways of doing things and therefore can excel in many engineering and designing fields;


*Working Styles*

• 135s prefer working alone and with things rather than people. In the Holland theory, they are a great example of a Realistic type;

• 136s like to work in tandem or within a team. They can often be seen leading people and are great at management;

• 137s are excellent promoters and developpers, so they can be quite adept at concieving, demonstrating and implementing their ideas. A very versatile tritype;


*Mental Processes*

• 135s like to take a concept apart by breaking it down to its core, revealing the essential and most useful details in order to be the most effcient without sacrificing the quality and exhaustivity;

• 136s aren't known to be the most creative persons and can be quite skeptical about foreign ideas. They think and speak in a concrete and concise manner that need to see if concepts are applicable in real life;

• 137s are quick thinkers that always see the big picture and the little details in order to concretize their ideas into a reality. They know how to make something happen;


*Potential Problems*

• 135s can be so into defining and reanalyzing problems that they can lost the big picture in favor of the details. They can thus become obtuse, obstructive and opposed to change. They can also have poor interpersonal skills that can hinder their credibility on the long run if they wish to promote their foundings. They really need to pay attention to how they speak to people as they are very data-oriented, losing the feeling part in the process. Finally, they can be arrogant and boast about their mental abilities, unintentially making other people feel deficient or less skilled;

• 136s is the tritype that is the most at risk of losing themselves into their work and thus can become workaholics. They may be uncomfortable about not doing a task correctly and can be anxious if they feel that their work is not good enough. Since they are so adamant about making a difference in their workplace, they can become downright tyrannical if they are in a position of leadership and don't keep their perfectionnisitic tendencies at bay. Addtionally, they can become suspicious of people who don't want to cooperate and show an air of rebelliousness and can make them pay their way of seeing things;

• 137s are very perfectionnistic and with that comes very high ideals that are often hard to keep up with. This can make this person very difficult to work with because of their tendency to swing between their need for structure and innovation, giving them a somethat unpredictable nature. Like their fellow ONE + THREE tritypes, they can be overly focused on their work, but become more quickly irritated if the tasks are too repetitive and boring. Their constant need for change and variety can make them frustrated and tense if nothing goes according to their vision;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 135s are triple competency and exacting. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to analyze and be precise with data in order to be productive. This archetype thrive in jobs and tasks that need them to be very detail-oriented and ultra-focused. They don't like when they need to deal with emotions or irrational topics. Self-preservation type with this tritype are extremely private and removed from their environment. The THREE side of this archetype is less showy and more focused on being efficient and productive. They can be surprisingly humble with their work and their skills since the THREE here is going against vanity. Sexual dominants with this tritype are less stereotypical are more fluid in their demeanor. They often put more creativity in their work than the other subtypes and can have a bit more access to their emotional needs. Social subtypes are very keen on being seen as the expert of their field and are less emotionally withdrawn than the other two subtypes. They seek recognition and often like to teach in a technical or scientific field;

• 136s are triple doing and industrious. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to provide excellence in their work and typically won't stop perfecting their game until they are meeting or surpassing expectations. This tritype often want to meet societal standards and be seen as an example or a role-model in their community (especially if social dominant). Self-preservation subtypes are humble and very practical. They are often anxious about performing their best in order to secure what they've earned and are generally quite disciplined and frugal in life. They often can be stuck in a rut and beome overly rigid in their routine and lifestyle. Sexual subtypes are a little more charismatic and able to act faster than self-preservation subtypes. They can be surprisingly emotional about what they consider dear to them but can also be controlling and testy with the people they don't trust. Social subtypes are the ones who seek recognition and fame the most and can work really hard to attain it. They like to show off what they are made off and like to be seen as exemplary or a moral icon;

• 137s are triple perfectionnistic and improving. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that prefer to ask itself ''what can be done better'' and outperform others by pure ingenuity. They like to seek opportunities to promote themselves and present their work in a fun and creative way. They always have the eye to see that something might be better and/or more effective than what it is at its current state. Self-preservation subtypes are very industrious and practical in their work. They are also known to be opportunistic and clever in getting the right contacts to give out the best outcome. Overall a very outgoing variant. The Sexual dominant is very idealistic and bizarrely dreamy too! They are the least practical and savvy of all three subtypes and care more about pleasing and seducing others while also having a controlling stance in private. They can be enigmatic and a bit eccentric since the subtype don't mix well with the archetype. Finally, the social variant is more concerned with keeping an innovative and sustaining image while keeping their enthousiasm in check. Social recognition is often very important to this tritype and they need to maintain a pure, incorruptible persona to the world;


*Potential Mistypes*

• Social SEVENS with a 137 archetype can be mistyped as 136 because of their anti-gluttony stance;

• Social FIVES with a 135 tritype may misidentify as a 137 since they can be more outgoing and upbeat than most traditional FIVES;

• Sexual ONES with a ONE and THREE combination in their tritype can mistype as a 358, 368 or 378 because they can be more openly angry than the other two subtypes;

• Self-preservation THREES with a 136 tritype may look more like a 135 because of their subdued persona and more withdrawn tendencies;


*MBTI*

• 135s' most common tritypes are : ISTJ (153), INTJ (513), INTP (531) and sometimes ISTP (531). It's quite rare to see extroverted Myers Briggs types with this archetype and even less so feeling types. ENTJ could be an extroverted example (135);

• 136s' most common tritypes are : ESTJ (136), ISTJ (163) and maybe ESFJ (361). This archetype is the most recognizable when paired with STJ and are almost never seen as an SP, NF or NT;

• 137s' most common tritypes are ENTP (731), ESTP (731), ENTJ (713) and sometimes ENFP (731) or ESTJ (137). This is a very extroverted tritype so introverted Myers Briggs types aren't very common. Both perceiving and judging types can be found here but most of them are either NT or SP. Very few feeling types too;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 135s are not very good at promoting their ideas to an uninitiated public, unless if social subtype. This isn't the case for 137s;

• 136s can have a very hard time to relax and unwind. 137s like to add fun in their work so they can do a bit of both sometimes;

• 136s can be too dependent of the societal expectations and become anxious because of their fear of failure to meet said expectations. 135s are more able to detach from peer-pressure and 137s can bend the rules a bit to their advantage;

• 137s like to focus on the big picture while 135s concentrate on the minute details;

• 135s can be socially awkward and very unfeeling. This is slightly less the case for 136s who will consider the group's worth in their mind;

• 137s are somewhat unrealistic and less grounded in their big planning than 136s, who are more leaning towards meeting the social needs and expectations;

• 135s are less malleable and open to new subjects of discussion than 137s, who in turn are a bit less laser-focused and can jump more from topic to topic;

• 136s are one of the most moralistic tritype and can be controlling of the surrounding mindsets if they diverge from the established norms. 135s and 137s are less community-driven;

• 137s may gloss over some more negative facts in order to keep things more positive. This won't happen nearly as often with 135s or 136s;

• 135s' mind is like a microscope, honing in the infinitesimally smal while 137s is more macroscopic, looking a things as a whole and seeing how all parts interact with each other. 136s are between those two extremes.


----------

